

Show HN: Your Free CS Education - DevFactor
https://www.youtube.com/user/DevFactor?sub_confirmation=1

======
loco5niner
I saw this yesterday and bookmarked it to come back to, but this auto-
subscribe link kind of turns me off to the channel.

------
mandarlimaye
Way to growth hack your youtube subscriptions :)

